# Home made treats



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

I was buying "Happy Hips" chicken jerkies that have glucosamine in them - they were Paris' favorite treats!

Last week I bought a Nesco dehydrator and made chicken jerkies at home. I rolled the chicken (raw) in NUPRO joint formula, placed them in the dehydrator and let them sit there overnight. The next day, before giving to Paris, we microwaved for 2 minutes (to kill any germs left over). HE loved them!

I feel better because they're homemade and i know exactly what went into the process. 

Next thing to try for him will be dehydrated lamb jerky, lungs, and apple strips.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

lungs? ewwww


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Angelsmom_@Oct 8 2005, 09:07 PM
> *lungs? ewwww
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I know. lol. but Paris really likes the dehydrated lungs made by Solid Gold.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Yep, you are right there Ben and Scooby ate that green tripe once and wouldn't look at it again.

I think it's a good idea to make your own jerky like you said you know what is in it, I would say the commercial ones would be full of preservatives etc.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

The chicken jerky treats I buy say nothing about preservatives. Chicken and spices is all they say...I think. I made sure...b/c human jerky treats have lots of preservatives, so I found it interesting that these didn't.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I would be willing to make the chicken jerky but I think I would really have to draw the line when it came to lungs and green tripe, even if they loved it.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Thats a good idea! Maybe we need to buy a dehydrater, it would be cheaper in the long run as far as buying treats!







Caesar likes those lungs too, but I don't think I will make those, I don't like to touch them out of the treat bag.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Angelsmom_@Oct 8 2005, 09:07 PM
> *lungs? ewwww
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

i second that. eeeewwwwww-squared. 

i think i just threw up in my mouth. 

then again, it's been a while since i've read an entertaining thread on bully sticks.... we all know how those threads get out of control LOLOLOL

ann marie and the "lalalalalalalalalala i cant hear you lalalalalalalalalalala" buttercup


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Oct 9 2005, 07:52 AM
> *The chicken jerky treats I buy say nothing about preservatives. Chicken and spices is all they say...I think. I made sure...b/c human jerky treats have lots of preservatives, so I found it interesting that these didn't.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=107854*


[/QUOTE]

I really don't believe everything I read on packages anymore... treats are so unregulated nowdays...Even the instructions say that the chicken jerkies are only good for a week (with refrigeration) if we don't put any perserves in them... SO how is it that the store bought brands can have no perserves and such a long shelve life? hmmm...


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie_@Oct 9 2005, 12:18 PM
> *Thats a good idea!  Maybe we need to buy a dehydrater, it would be cheaper in the long run as far as buying treats!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

It really is cheaper in the long run. Plus you know exactly what is into them:

chicken (or whatever) + love = treats.

And you can make treats for your family too.


----------



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Paris'Mom_@Oct 8 2005, 05:02 PM
> *I was buying "Happy Hips" chicken jerkies that have glucosamine in them - they were Paris' favorite treats!
> 
> Last week I bought a Nesco dehydrator and made chicken jerkies at home.  I rolled the chicken (raw) in NUPRO joint formula, placed them in the dehydrator and let them sit there overnight.  The next day, before giving to Paris, we microwaved for 2 minutes (to kill any germs left over).  HE loved them!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Did you use any seasonings? I have a dehydrator and never thought to make the chicken jerky for Molly at home. I just need to know how to flavor it, so she'll eat it.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mmforever_@Oct 19 2005, 12:32 PM
> *Did you use any seasonings?  I have a dehydrator and never thought to make the chicken jerky for Molly at home.  I just need to know how to flavor it, so she'll eat it.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=111323*


[/QUOTE]
I actually seasoned it with NUPRO JOINT formula which is something like MISSING LINK if you are familiar with that. It gave it a nice salty flavor that Paris likes. BUT here is the thing- I tried some fresh apple juice (not from concentrate) and marinated the chicken for like 30 minutes before tossing it into the dehydrator. HE LOVED them too!

I was tempted to eat one myself!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Are you going to try dehydrating sweet potatoes?


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by paris_@Oct 19 2005, 02:07 PM
> *Are you going to try dehydrating sweet potatoes?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=111344*


[/QUOTE]

Somehow Paris does not like sweet potatos. He detests patatos unless (its going to sound gross...) mommy has had it in her mouth first









I'm really in love w/ my dehyrdator. It was only $27.00 and it's worth its weight in gold to the health of my Paris. I love knowing exactly what he is eating in those treats now.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

This sounds like a great idea. My boys love the chicken jerky. Do you just buy the breasts and slice them thin? I'm sure buying the dehydrator and doing it myself would be alot cheaper, plus as you said, I would know what they are eating.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poochiesmom_@Oct 19 2005, 06:24 PM
> *This sounds like a great idea. My boys love the chicken jerky. Do you just buy the breasts and slice them thin? I'm sure buying the dehydrator and doing it myself would be alot cheaper, plus as you said, I would know what they are eating.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=111423*


[/QUOTE]

It's difficult to slice the chicken breasts thin, unless you have one of those fish fillet knives - which i do not, so i assume - I just did my best at slicing them thinly. An important thing to remember is that after you dehydrate them, just to get rid of any chance of salmonella, bake them a little bit.

It's really fun, making jerky for him made me feel like I'm a good mom...lol


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Paris'Mom+Oct 19 2005, 07:49 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's difficult to slice the chicken breasts thin, unless you have one of those fish fillet knives - which i do not, so i assume - I just did my best at slicing them thinly. An important thing to remember is that after you dehydrate them, just to get rid of any chance of salmonella, bake them a little bit.

It's really fun, making jerky for him made me feel like I'm a good mom...lol
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=111455
[/B][/QUOTE]









Does the dehydrater not have any heat? How does it work exactly?







I know my middle school boys bring me deer jerky all the time in the fall that they have made. I think they do it in a dehydrator.
How you gonna know if it is all safe-is that why someone else said nuke it in the microwave?







How long will it keep good if you dehydrate it yourself?







Lots of questions....sorry!


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

that sounds like a great idea...I think that I have a dehydrator option on my stove, I'll have to look it up in the manual...if I can find it!


----------

